# Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9000 having problems upgrading



## griver_008 (Mar 5, 2012)

Greetings!

I'm a new guy here and I have a problem on upgrading my firmware using Samsung Kies.
Kies has no problem detecting my unit. However, error message keeps on popping up: FirmwareUpdate has stopped working
I manage to get some details:

Description:
Stopped working
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01: gt-i9000.exe
Problem Signature 02: 11.7.6.1
Problem Signature 03: 4e13ef03
Problem Signature 04: FirmwareUpdateAgent.Common
Problem Signature 05: 1.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06: 4e13ef03
Problem Signature 07: 1fd
Problem Signature 08: 0
Problem Signature 09: System.IndexOutOfRangeException
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033

Here is the list of what I did so far:

-reinstalling Kies
-updating version
-restarting computer

same problem

Here is my current firmware detected by Kies as well as the latest firmware my unit being upgraded at:

Current firmware: PDA:JP5/PHONE:JPP/CSC:JP4(ITV)
Latest firmware: PDA:JP3/PHONE:JVO/CSC:JV1(ITV)

Here is my unit Info along with my PC OS if this would help

Model Number: GT-I9000
Firmware version: 2.2
Baseband version I9000XXJPP
Kernel Version: 2.632.9
[email protected] #1
Build Number FROYO.RSJP5

PC Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)

That's all the info I got. Please help me out.
Thanks


----------



## bambam1978 (Mar 9, 2012)

My advice would be to delete kies because you don't need it and if.you want to update your phone I would suggest reading how to flash using Odin to get the newest firmware out for the i9000. I've done a lot of flashing so if you have any questions I'm sure I can help you.Looks like your phone is already rooted all you need is the newest jw1 firmware and the modem that works for you.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------

